# French dip and French Onion soup



## S-met (Sep 30, 2019)

SV leg of lamb yesterday left me with a quart of  gelatinous lamb stock and the jus from Eye of Round I dropped in the SV last night - 23hrs @137 (should have done 133, ever so slightly more done than I prefer). Added theses juices to to 8 yellow onions and a little red wine to the instapot and dinner practically made itself while I was at work. The 2006 Mt Veeder malbec pairs quite nicely.


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2019)

The meat looks good but where is the 1/4 Pound of Melted Comte or Gruyere on the Onion Soup?...JJ


----------



## S-met (Sep 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The meat looks good but where is the 1/4 Pound of Melted Comte or Gruyere on the Onion Soup?...JJ


Maybe tomorrow with the leftovers soup. Used the soup to dip my sammy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

Just waiting for cooler weather. 5 pounds of Sweet Onions is our normal size batch with a 1 1/2 Gallon blend of Beef and Chicken Broth. A few Sprigs of Fresh Thyme and a 1/2 tsp of Fresh Ground Nutmeg adds the Magic. I would like to try adding Wine but after 30 years of the same recipe, I could have a Mutiny if I change ANYTHING!...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks great to me, Lamb is 2-3x more or higher here so I refuse to spend $ on it. At 1 time it was reasonable and not sure why the cost has ran up so much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks absolutely delicious!
Al


----------



## S-met (Oct 1, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Just waiting for cooler weather. 5 pounds of Sweet Onions is our normal size batch with a 1 1/2 Gallon blend of Beef and Chicken Broth. A few Sprigs of Fresh Thyme and a 1/2 tsp of Fresh Ground Nutmeg adds the Magic. I would like to try adding Wine but after 30 years of the same recipe, I could have a Mutiny if I change ANYTHING!...JJ


I usually use a blend of onions reds, yellow, sometimes vidalia, maybe a shallot. Just depends what I have and what's available.

I also usually add don't usually use lamb stock, but I had it from the night before. 

I alternate beer or wine depending on what I have. My beer on hand was a bourbon barrel aged belgian, coffee stouts and the tail end of my summer brew watermelon wheat. Nothing I really wanted to add to soup.


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks great, I love french onion soup. I’ll take a bowl with toasted bread and melted cheese over the top please 

Like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 1, 2019)

Wow that looks good! I just got an SV last week might have to try out the 133 for 23. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 1, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Just waiting for cooler weather. 5 pounds of Sweet Onions is our normal size batch with a 1 1/2 Gallon blend of Beef and Chicken Broth. A few Sprigs of Fresh Thyme and a 1/2 tsp of Fresh Ground Nutmeg adds the Magic. I would like to try adding Wine but after 30 years of the same recipe, I could have a Mutiny if I change ANYTHING!...JJ



Um yeah...do you happen to have a link to this recipe? That sounds amazing!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 1, 2019)

This is perfect for Fall! French dips and French onion soup are some of my favorites! Thank you for posting this! Like!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Um yeah...do you happen to have a link to this recipe? That sounds amazing!



That is the Recipe. Very simple. There are different methods to Caramelize the Onions but a Big Pan and frequent Stirring, over medium/high heat gives a good result. 1 Stick of Butter and 5 Lbs thin sliced Onions. Stir periodically until the water cooks out and you see a Brown Fond building on the bottom of the pan. Take a 1/2C of the Broth and Deglaze. Continue cooking till you get more Fond, Deglaze and repeat until the Onions are Soft, Brown and looking good. Add the Onions to the rest of the Broth. The Boxes of Broth are 6 cups so 2 Beef and 2 Chicken. Add about 5-6 Sprigs of Fresh Thyme and a 1/2tsp Fresh Grated Nutmeg. Bring to a Simmer and simmer 1 hour. Add Salt and Pepper to taste.
Laddle into Oven Safe Bowls. Float a 1/2 -1" slice of toasted French Bread on the soup. Top with Gruyere, Provolone, Swiss or Mozzarella. We literally use 4 ounces of Cheese per serving. Mozzarella is easy as you just slice a 1 pound blocks into 4 slices! 
Place the bowls under the Broiler and Brown the cheese. Be Careful, the Bowls are now STUPID HOT! We carefully slide each Crock onto a dinner plate and Serve, with extra Bread and Butter. Add a Salad and that's the whole meal...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

Beautiful Pile of Meat, There, S-met !!
Nice Job!
Like.
Love me some French Dip too!!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That is the Recipe. Very simple. There are different methods to Caramelize the Onions but a Big Pan and frequent Stirring, over medium/high heat gives a good result. 1 Stick of Butter and 5 Lbs thin sliced Onions. Stir periodically until the water cooks out and you see a Brown Fond building on the bottom of the pan. Take a 1/2C of the Broth and Deglaze. Continue cooking till you get more Fond, Deglaze and repeat until the Onions are Soft, Brown and looking good. Add the Onions to the rest of the Broth. The Boxes of Broth are 6 cups so 2 Beef and 2 Chicken. Add about 5-6 Sprigs of Fresh Thyme and a 1/2tsp Fresh Grated Nutmeg. Bring to a Simmer and simmer 1 hour. Add Salt and Pepper to taste.
> Laddle into Oven Safe Bowls. Float a 1/2 -1" slice of toasted French Bread on the soup. Top with Gruyere, Provolone, Swiss or Mozzarella. We literally use 4 ounces of Cheese per serving. Mozzarella is easy as you just slice a 1 pound blocks into 4 slices!
> Place the bowls under the Broiler and Brown the cheese. Be Careful, the Bowls are now STUPID HOT! We carefully slide each Crock onto a dinner plate and Serve, with extra Bread and Butter. Add a Salad and that's the whole meal...JJ



Thanks for the recipe, I swear those crocks are more slippy when they’re hotter! If I’m not burning my hand on the crocks, I’m burning my hand in the oven or on the door trying to maneuver those things onto a plate.

If you were to incorporate wine or sherry into your recipe, how much would you sub for broth?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

Not bother substituting, I would just add a Cup of either to the Onions to Deglaze. This would cook the alcohol out and meld the flavor. Get yourself some 16" to 24" Tongs. Makes retrieving the Crocks easy...JJ


----------

